# WARNING T9351 DV+ From GFB Does not Fit the 3rd Gen 1.8 TSI (Don't Try It!)



## MexScirocco (Dec 1, 2009)

Today I spent about 4hrs trying to get the T9351 DV+ from GFB to fit my 2015 Jetta 1.8 TSI. The space is too tight to fit the DV+. Don't waste your time trying to make it fit. The only way to make it fit is to bend the cooling lines going to the turbo or to unbolt the whole turbo assembly, which will take you FOREVER. 
This is a very bad idea and could lead to BIG TROUBLE.

Save yourself some time and buy the T9359, it is a slimmer profile, which fits the 1.8 TSI 3rd Gen just fine. Again, don't try the T9351. It will NOT FIT. You will get frustrated trying to make it fit and maybe break something in the process....


----------



## slick990 (Mar 15, 2016)

MexScirocco said:


> Today I spent about 4hrs trying to get the T9351 DV+ from GFB to fit my 2015 Jetta 1.8 TSI. The space is too tight to fit the DV+. Don't waste your time trying to make it fit. The only way to make it fit is to bend the cooling lines going to the turbo or to unbolt the whole turbo assembly, which will take you FOREVER.
> This is a very bad idea and could lead to BIG TROUBLE.
> 
> Save yourself some time and buy the T9359, it is a slimmer profile, which fits the 1.8 TSI 3rd Gen just fine. Again, don't try the T9351. It will NOT FIT. You will get frustrated trying to make it fit and maybe break something in the process....


thanks for the advice, from where did u order ur DV+


----------



## SevenW (Feb 11, 2009)

That's strange?! It fitted my 2015 A3 1.8 TFSi no problems at most a 7 minute job! Only thing I can think of is difference between Euro and US vehicles.


----------



## slick990 (Mar 15, 2016)

SevenW said:


> That's strange?! It fitted my 2015 A3 1.8 TFSi no problems at most a 7 minute job! Only thing I can think of is difference between Euro and US vehicles.


did u fitted T9351 DV+ from GFB? Any response from it?


----------



## SevenW (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes I ordered and got the T9351 from a company in Australia.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

I bought the T9351 GFB on my 2015 Golf TSi and i had no issues installing it, i did the whole install from beginning to end within 40 mins or so.


----------



## Kylekimm (Aug 9, 2016)

MexScirocco said:


> Today I spent about 4hrs trying to get the T9351 DV+ from GFB to fit my 2015 Jetta 1.8 TSI. The space is too tight to fit the DV+. Don't waste your time trying to make it fit. The only way to make it fit is to bend the cooling lines going to the turbo or to unbolt the whole turbo assembly, which will take you FOREVER.
> This is a very bad idea and could lead to BIG TROUBLE.
> 
> Save yourself some time and buy the T9359, it is a slimmer profile, which fits the 1.8 TSI 3rd Gen just fine. Again, don't try the T9351. It will NOT FIT. You will get frustrated trying to make it fit and maybe break something in the process....


Is the spring not too hard in the T9359? Isent it for the mk7 golf r which has a bigger turbo I thought then the Jetta? Or do they run the same stock psi? How's it working out for you no pigeon sound?


----------



## GabQC (Nov 18, 2016)

*T9351 for 1.8T gen3 2015*









I have the exact same problem I just bought the T9351 from GFB and send them an e-mail to let them know that the DV+ they offer for the 1.8T/2.0 and tsi engine doesn't work for the gen3 of the 1.8T I dind't remove the turbo or anything because nobody tried it for real but I am sure that the T9351 won't fit because there is no room enough to put their DV+ the older version of the 1.8T was much easier because it's on the right side of the turbo if your under your car to see it but for the Gen3 it's a pain in the a** to remove it:banghead:


----------



## emonster8x (Aug 23, 2017)

*Are you sure?*

Are you sure the GFB T-9359 will fit the GEN 3 EA888 Motor on a Mk6 Jetta? If so, I want to buy one, but it seems no one knows for sure or has spoken of it but you. Did you actually install a T-9359 on your Jetta?


----------



## GLI Edition 30 (Oct 24, 2016)

I have emailed gfb to see if this would work as well. I have a 14' jetta 2.0 gen 3 non-mqb. I had returned the 9351 unit because from what I can see this would be nearly impossible to install with the spacing provided. The 9359 designed for the mk7 R's looks like it'll do the trick so I hope someone responds or tries it out. The angle it would relocate the Diverter valve looks just right.


----------



## GLI Edition 30 (Oct 24, 2016)

With the placement difference of the diverter valve you wouldn't have trouble installing in on your ride. The non mqb version of the tsi 2.0 gen 3 only has maybe half an inch or less before the top edge hits the engine block. When you add the t9351 to the set up you would t have the clearance to bolt it back down...now I've seen posters who've removed the turbo and actually managed to install it but that's not something I want to do or pay to have done. The T9359 looks to be the best alternative to getting the upgrade without removing the turbo. Even if you managed to install the 9351 I would think it's gonna jammed up against the block. No bueno senior(in my opinion)


----------



## jchevier (May 14, 2017)

I installed the T9351 on my 2015 Jetta SE 1.8 TSI Gen 3 non-MQB, about 10 months ago. I did not have to remove the turbo or bend any coolant lines. It was a total pain in the a** due to the tight working space, but it does indeed fit.


----------



## Tuwharetoa7 (Jul 6, 2017)

Did you have to unbolt the turbo? I'm in the middle of the install and can't seem to wriggle it in there.


----------



## Tuwharetoa7 (Jul 6, 2017)

Never mind, I was able to make it fit. It definitely is a very tight fit, but there is still space between the DV and the engine block. I had to unbolt the coolant line from the engine block that is a little above the DV and then I had to kind of wedge it in there. It made it in and is now installed and works GREAT! I have a 2016 Jetta SEL 1.8t. I had recently installed a Neuspeed power module which caused a very loud whining noise whenever I would really get on it. The loud turbo whine is now gone and the over all responsiveness and turbo lag are improved. I have also been getting EPC lights every once and a while when I would punch it getting on the freeway on an uphill onramp. So far I haven't had any more EPC lights since the installation of the GFB T9351 DV+.


----------



## AdamGblkjetta (Aug 13, 2020)

Did your car make this noise https://youtu.be/j-9wkr1FqG4 I have the gen 3 1.8 tsi wich gfb would fit mine


----------



## Vee-Dub-Clay (Jun 1, 2021)

MexScirocco said:


> Today I spent about 4hrs trying to get the T9351 DV+ from GFB to fit my 2015 Jetta 1.8 TSI. The space is too tight to fit the DV+. Don't waste your time trying to make it fit. The only way to make it fit is to bend the cooling lines going to the turbo or to unbolt the whole turbo assembly, which will take you FOREVER.
> This is a very bad idea and could lead to BIG TROUBLE.
> 
> Save yourself some time and buy the T9359, it is a slimmer profile, which fits the 1.8 TSI 3rd Gen just fine. Again, don't try the T9351. It will NOT FIT. You will get frustrated trying to make it fit and maybe break something in the process....


I have a 15 Jetta sport with 1.8t gen 3 and it does fit without bending the lines but it was an absolute pain in the @$$ to get it seated. Took me about 3 hours and many thrown tools.

cheera


----------

